# Age of Mythology titans "initialization failed"



## shashank_digitreader (Aug 27, 2006)

i was playing aomx and i saved the game and closed the game by pressing alt+f4 and i have restarted the pc and when launched the game, an error message appears: "Intialization failed"
i tried reinstalling, uninstalling and installing the game but the same message appears again.
my AOM works properly.
-----------------------------
PC config:
1.8GHz
512 ram
128 agp (GeForce4 MX 4000)
mercury mboard


----------



## Stalker (Aug 27, 2006)

try running the game in safemode first, by using alt+f4 have improperly shutdown aomx
also try reinstalling mxml parser
if that does not help, refer *support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;811553
this should solve ur problem............


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 31, 2006)

*Other posibilities*

By using alt+f4 you could have hampered the registry files in the system folder!!! 
Such problems usually remain and cause problems for only those games.. So if u really want to play it... really badly.... then try reinstalling windows!!!!!


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Other posibilities*



			
				Aragorn said:
			
		

> By using alt+f4 you could have hampered the registry files in the system folder!!!
> Such problems usually remain and cause problems for only those games.. So if u really want to play it... really badly.... then try reinstalling windows!!!!!



No need of re-installing windows again. I started the game in safe mode first and later when i started the game normally, it worked fine. Thanx stalker


----------

